# GPU-Z 0.4.3 crashing



## seb4771 (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

Found problem with new version 0.4.3, if i wait 15-20 seconds, program crashing (no dump found).

I'm using 0.4.2 without any problem.

config : 

E8500/4870x2 + win 7 X64
I5 430M / 5650 + win7 x64


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

redownload the official download i just put up a revised version that could help with crashes


----------



## seb4771 (May 21, 2010)

testing new version (14h45 GMT+1) but no change.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

and it happens on both systems ?


----------



## seb4771 (May 21, 2010)

yes, for my first computer 

it's ok for my notebook

(for next test, i'm back after 4 hours)

Uploaded screen.


(I'm upgrading my E8500 to QX9650 ES and this config is out for more hours)


----------



## BlueRay (May 21, 2010)

seb4771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Found problem with new version 0.4.3, if i wait 15-20 seconds, program crashing (no dump found).
> 
> ...



i have the same crash
with old
	
	



```
File: GPU-Z.0.4.3.exe
MD5: dfadd2e779123ba7d199b7c5fe77763a
```

 and new

```
File: GPU-Z.0.4.3.exe
MD5: 15c8b3f786926d5b52e8aa25e561899c
```



my config :
AMD Phenom™ II X2[550]/4200 HD + win 7 x86


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

contact me on instant messenger if you get that crash


----------



## Rik55 (May 21, 2010)

Had some issues myself with the original upload of GPU-z 0.4.3 and my AntiVirus. This original upload was getting quarantined with Norton360. Downloaded from various locations. GPU-z 0.4.3.1, the revised version is passing AV scanning no problem.


----------



## dcf-joe (May 21, 2010)

Crashes on me too if I leave the program "idle" for several seconds. Also, the program will show the correct results for bandwidth and memory, then show 000000000000, and then MAYBE, it will go back to showing the correct result for bandwidth and memory.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

check if the attached build works better


----------



## dcf-joe (May 21, 2010)

The above build works impeccably for me! Thank You W1zzard.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

thanks, replaced the official download with a new version that should fix the crashes


----------



## BlueRay (May 21, 2010)

crashes gone thanks W1zzard


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> thanks, replaced the official download with a new version that should fix the crashes



I ran this version for 2.5hrs without any issues. Thanks for changing the sensor display order too, BTW.


----------



## seb4771 (May 21, 2010)

It's ok for me with attached version.

Thanks


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

No joy for me with this version. I get an immediate BSOD crash in nvlddmkm.sys. Previous version 0.4.2 ran without issues.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

taiss said:


> No joy for me with this version. I get an immediate BSOD crash in nvlddmkm.sys. Previous version 0.4.2 ran without issues.



which card / os ?


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

*My hardware*

Windows 7 Home Premium x64.
nVidia 8300 mGPU with ForceWare 197.45


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention the crash happens both before and after the UAC prompt. Sometimes I crash before even displaying the UAC prompt, and sometimes right after.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

how can an application thats running as normal user (before you click yes in uac) crash the system?

are you sure your system is stable?


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

Absolutely stable for the past 5 weeks. No overclocks, everything at stock voltages and timings. This is an HTPC.

Action Center reports:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff88010018883, 0xfffff8800c7ae8f0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 052110-19125-01.


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

This is the first BSOD since I installed the system 16 weeks ago.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

do you have an instant messenger ? contact me there


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

I hate IM, but I installed Live Messenger & sent you an invite.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

taiss said:


> I hate IM, but I installed Live Messenger & sent you an invite.



thanks for the help, a build that fixes your crash problem can be found here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1902018#post1902018


----------



## taiss (May 22, 2010)

Thank you. That worked.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 4, 2010)

Didnt work for my laptop  everytime i run gpuz 0.4.3 i get  a BSOD stop 0x0000003b

It is ASUS K50IN
T6500
4GB
Nvidia G102M


----------



## sam3971 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wizard, GPU-Z also does not work for me neither. I get the nvlddmlm.sys error right away along with a C4 Stop Code. Happnes everytime I run it. I even freshly installed win7 again but still go luck.

My Specs:
Windows 7 Professional x64
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX+
Intel Core2Duo E8500
4 GB Patriot 667 RAM
Video Driver Version: 196.21(For Diag Reasons)

Thanks buddy, hope to get this fixed!


----------



## sam3971 (Jul 13, 2010)

sam3971 said:


> Wizard, GPU-Z also does not work for me neither. I get the nvlddmlm.sys error right away along with a C4 Stop Code. Happnes everytime I run it. I even freshly installed win7 again but still go luck.
> 
> My Specs:
> Windows 7 Professional x64
> ...



Update: I got it working again. It turns out it was a faulty video card causing the crash. I got a new one and it works great now.


----------

